# WTB vintage 26" bmx parts



## looneymatthew (Jan 22, 2013)

any 1980 or earlier bmx cruiser style parts or bikes

Thanks    MATTHEW  949-350-6490  SOUTH ORANGE COUNTY CA.


----------



## Muleman121 (Feb 22, 2013)

*26 bmx*

What parts do you want? I have some 26 X175 Arayas  I need an original King Sting fork......
 Also live in so Cal
  Cary


----------



## Sin Mob BMXer (Mar 13, 2013)

I got this one single NOS IRC 26x1.75 bmx Tire


----------



## Muleman121 (May 17, 2013)

*King Sting*

Found the original King Sting fork...........Had to buy the frameset to get it. Now I have an original paint King Sting frame for sale.
     Is there anyone interested????? Will post some pic's as soon as time allows.


----------



## klassic cycles (Jun 27, 2013)

Do you still have the king sting frame? Call me.Mike (209)993-5305


----------

